# Mixing Decoy Sizes and Types



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

I currently have the following decoys:

5 dz Bigfoots (2 dz active; 3 dz feeders)
1 dz GHG FBs (6 feeders, 6 lookers)
2 dz G&H Lesser FBs
4 dz G&H Mag shells
1 dz G&H Supermag shells

I typically just put out the BFs and GHGs mixed together, but it sounds like this year I may have a couple more people joining me for one hunt in ND.

My question is, if I wanted to run the entire (or most of) spread, should the decoys be seperated by type (i.e. big FBs, lesser FBs, mag shells, and supermag shells), or can they be mixed together with no ill effect? IF they should be somewhat seperated, where in the spread should they be?

All hunters will be in layout blinds, if that matters.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would mix em up and not worry too much, except what you feel is the best quality decoy should be around the landing zone!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah....I would put the full bodies up front with the shells off the sides.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

djleye wrote:

"except what you feel is the best quality decoy should be around the landing zone!"

Like a couple dozen Herters Full Bodies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is what I am talking about!!!!! I will buy those just so we don't have to see them anymore!!!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I went on a few hunts with a decoy set up like that a last season. It never did work very well. The supermag shells seemed to keep the birds from committing. Depends on the geese and the situation I suppose but we were hunting educated geese so it was a no go. I believe that a mixed spread of fullbodies in that situation would have been much better than having the shells thrown around in there.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the input, guys

All good thoughts to ponder


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> "except what you feel is the best quality decoy should be around the landing zone!"
> 
> Like a couple dozen Herters Full Bodies :lol: :lol: :lol:


FH, do you bring the pink flamingoes and ceramic deer out to the field with the rest of your lawn ornaments? :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2003)

I am certainly not an expert, but I do like the philosophy that a chain is only as good as its weakest link. I think the same philosphy applies to decoys, your spread is only as good as your weakest decoys.


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with Tveidt, that these days super mags dont work too well unless your in Canada were most times just a few doz. silos work.It may also depend on the time of year,weather and most important, the location.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

find your geese and look at them first. i was scouting last night and found a flock of about 100 feeding in a field, but it looked nothing like what you would expect to see in mid august. they were standing all together and pretty tight, and half of them were sitting down, some of them sleeping. more like something you would think to see in december. if you have geese doing something like this, i would say you can get away with bringin out the shells, maybe leave the super mags at home though. if all the geese you see are standing, think twice before you toss out too many shells, or make/buy some stakes to get em off the ground with.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

When its hot like this i often see geese feeding in fields in late morning. Alot of times I have noticed that nearly a quarter of the birds are sitting down. I know the GHG shells will be in my spread come September.


----------

